# Holiday Destination



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

*Hotels & Holiday Destinations' Structural Design & Landscaping*

Post holiday destination of your country like spa and resort, Hotel and Diving sites of your country.


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

*Philippines*



nicko said:


> *THALATTA BEACH AND DIVE RESORT*
> *Dumaguete*
> *www.thalatta-beach.com*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank's from Philippines Hotel and resort Forum


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

*Philippines*



rustyboi said:


> *Crown Regency Boracay*
> March 13, 2009
> by me
> 
> ...





ngprofflorida said:


> this is paradise this is a paradise... congrats.....





filino said:


> *PANSUKIAN TROPICAL RESORT, SIARGAO ISLAND, SURIGAO DEL NORTE*





filino said:


> *Another pix of CLUB TARA, BUCAS GRNADE, SURIGAO DEL NORTE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dive Site and Spa


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

more of Philippines


[dx] said:


> Puraran Beach is a world-class surf spot and perhaps the most popular attraction in Catanduanes.
> 
> Ever since the 1970s, when an Australian surfer by the name of Peter Sutton discovered that this secluded cove harbors long-barrel waves perfect for surfing and christened them the "Majestics", international surfers and backpackers have endured the rough roads and tempestuous weather to experience this charming beach.
> 
> ...





tonight said:


> *Apo Island*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





filino said:


> HERE'S MORE OF SIARGAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PINOYmeat said:


> badian, cebu





filino said:


> not really, im just promoting my place :lol: :lol:
> 
> *BITAUG, SURIGAO*
> 
> ...


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

hno: just post the name.


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

*Philippines*

More of Philippines


[dx] said:


> *Buntod Sand Bar*
> Masbate City, Masbate
> by Amandz





[dx] said:


> *Avila's Island*
> Pio V. Corpuz, Masbate
> by Philip♥Lee





Kintoy said:


>


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

You should have posted few pics and some data, instead of flooding this thread with pictures of Philippines... Now no one wants to post here hno:


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

I already edit for you.


----------



## WasanUKboy (Jul 10, 2008)

YAWN!!!!
something different please... not just sand, sea and sun!!!:nuts:


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

This is holiday destination dude. if you are looking for something else go and check the other thread dude.


----------



## Maxxclip (Jul 5, 2007)

^^hey @Dreamtofly, you should rename your thread to Hotels & Holiday Destinations' Structural Design & Landscaping .....somethin' like thatkay: 'coz were in Skyscrapers, Structures and Architecture


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks maxxclip


----------



## Maxxclip (Jul 5, 2007)

^^npkay:


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

These places look heavenly! I've always wanted to visit the Philippines. I might do visit someday!


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

what a good idea in starting this thread.

I'd be very intersted in more Holiday destinations' structural designs,
architecture, interior decor, landscaping in the coming posts!


----------

